# Foam Tires For Scalpel



## bigb11 (Dec 26, 2006)

WE NOW HAVE IN STOCK NEW FOAM TIRES FOR THE SCALPEL. THEY COME IN MANY NEW COMPOUNDS ON WHITE WHEELS.
PLEASE GO TO www.browneng.org


----------

